
1Password deletes passwords after payment lapse - lunchbreak
https://twitter.com/feross/status/1305642039585812481
======
eberkund
I am glad they delete data when an account is closed. I wouldn't want
1Password to keep my account around after I deleted my account. Maybe they
should have a more lenient length of time to keep the account active when the
card on file is declined but that's another story.

------
GekkePrutser
Looking further in the thread they say it was probably a big more than
anything and that it's not supposed to work like this. Of it was a policy I'd
be more worried.

Not that I use it anyway, I host my own.

